# Right thing to do?



## Chopsy (Oct 10, 2012)

Was up late last night, couldn't sleep. At 5am I wrote an email to H, I pretty much let rip about how unfair and angry I was. I dumped all the venom and bitterness id been carrying with me. I nearly sent it but thought as it was 5am maybe I should see how I feel the next day. Today is here and I'm relived i didn't send it. So tempting last night as I'd worked myself up into a state. I can't even find the email, definitely wasn't sent (thank god!) and not in saved. I thought I saved it but maybe I deleted it, just as well I guess. This was the right thing to do, right?? 

I should have gone on TAM last night to talk about it, but my laptop battery had died.


----------



## spun (Jul 2, 2012)

Chopsy said:


> Was up late last night, couldn't sleep. At 5am I wrote an email to H, I pretty much let rip about how unfair and angry I was. I dumped all the venom and bitterness id been carrying with me. I nearly sent it but thought as it was 5am maybe I should see how I feel the next day. Today is here and I'm relived i didn't send it. So tempting last night as I'd worked myself up into a state. I can't even find the email, definitely wasn't sent (thank god!) and not in saved. I thought I saved it but maybe I deleted it, just as well I guess. This was the right thing to do, right??
> 
> I should have gone on TAM last night to talk about it, but my laptop battery had died.


Not sending it was the best course of action.

Such letters never have the impact we intend them to.

They rarely elicit a response, negative or positive.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## vi_bride04 (Mar 28, 2012)

Good job on the self control!


----------



## Dollystanford (Mar 14, 2012)

yes much better not to send it
when my ex posted that he'd met his soulmate on FB recently I drafted a short, incredibly snide text taking the piss out of how utterly tragic I thought he was...but I knew that if I sent it it would just sound like sour grapes and he would see it as a victory

So I held myself back and am soooo glad I did 
What I actually did was defriend him and change my name back to my maiden name on FB without saying a single word, not that I'm passive aggressive ha ha


----------



## 06Daddio08 (Jul 26, 2012)

Master the ability to restrain from it as soon as you can.

8 months in and I'm still screwing that one up lol.

The "downfall" isn't as long as it once was, but it's not worth it.

Not one bit


----------



## BigMac (Oct 29, 2012)

YES, you did great job NOT sending it!

If you have something to say to him, do it here , we'll be with you !


----------



## vi_bride04 (Mar 28, 2012)

Dollystanford said:


> What I actually did was defriend him and change my name back to my maiden name on FB without saying a single word, not that I'm passive aggressive ha ha


Isn't that the best?? Changing your name? I know its a small stupid thing and it's just FB but I know it has helped me move forward in a big way.


----------



## Dollystanford (Mar 14, 2012)

Yes it is, and I know it's going to take a little while to get everything changed over but it will be worth it - I was called THAT longer than I've been called THIS


----------

